# Greetings from Babylon Ny



## funkydm (Nov 1, 2019)

I am an EA since 9/25 at Babylon Lodge No. 793.  I fall under the Grand Lodge of New York. Wanted to say Hi as I am enjoying meeting and conversing others around the world.

I pray that you are all found well. God Bless.

Darius.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 2, 2019)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


----------



## Number4 (Nov 2, 2019)

Fraternal greetings from the Blue Ridge country, Virginia!


----------



## Matt L (Nov 3, 2019)

Welcome to the forum, from West Tennessee.  I'm a native Long Islander, from Port Jefferson.  I was a Marine recruiter many years ago and worked in the office on Sunrise Hwy in Lindenhurst.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 5, 2019)

funkydm said:


> I am an EA since 9/25 at Babylon Lodge No. 793.  I fall under the Grand Lodge of New York. Wanted to say Hi as I am enjoying meeting and conversing others around the world.
> 
> I pray that you are all found well. God Bless.
> 
> Darius.


Greetings and welcome Brother !


----------



## Keith C (Nov 5, 2019)

Greetings Brother.  

I grew up in Stamford, CT, which is across the Sound from Oyster Bay.  I remember one of my favorite rock radio stations was WBAB in Babylon!


----------

